# 11th Anniversary of Prof Presas' passing.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Aug 28, 2012)

Today is the 11th anniversary of Modern Arnis Grand Master Prof Remy A. Presas. For those who didn't know him, he was one of the most influential men responsible for the spread of Filipino martial arts in our time. On a personal note, he was like a father to me. If it's not asking too much could we all have a moment of silence in his honor?

Thank you.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2012)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------

